# Muffler Repacking



## jmhines (Aug 10, 2009)

Question for the guys running mufflers with fiberglass packing, which I guess would be everybody but those running the HMF swamp series. 

I'm researching trying to decide which exhaust to go with and I read on the Big Gun website that they recomend repacking their mufflers every 15 hours of use...I would think that riding in mud and water would shorten that bit it may be based more on guys racing with them or two strokes that may wear the packing out quicker, or some other combination of factors. 

I know it's not hard to do or real expensive...but, for me, 15 hours would mean packing it every 3 weeks or so during riding season, but I don't hear a lot of guys talking about idoing it so I'm thinking most probably go way past that. 

So the question is how often are you repacking your mufflers? Maybe a better question is how long does it take for the packing to start sounding "worn out" weather or not you go ahead and change it.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I haven't repacked my muzzy in the 9 months i have had it. Sounds pretty much the same to me. I ride 90 percent water, gets wet all the time


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

I personally would go muzzy pro because of irresputable evidence it makes about 5 hp more than the rest. I only repacked once in 3000 miles and it did not need it.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a big gun and I repacked mine after 40hrs and it did not need it.


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

do u have to drill out the rivets to repack a HMF?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's a pain and aggrivating to do... I've repacked my LRD several times and once it get's wet it doesnt last long... Anyone looking into buying a new exhaust that does a lot of mud/water riding I would suggest the swamp series w/ metal baffles... If I was buying another I would have one for sure.


----------



## jmhines (Aug 10, 2009)

I asked cause Iv'e noticed when I look around at the riding parks that the same brand exhaust sounds way different on different bikes. I wonder if the packing worn out to different extents causes that. 

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

I didn't repack my HMF till there wasn't any packing left in it. Of course I didn't have a core left ethier because of this. So when I had to redo mine, I had to make a new core and then I repacked it with carbon fiber. It sounds kind of like a sport bike now, untill it warms up. Then it just sounds like an HFM again. My original packing lasted about 1000 miles of mud and water ridding till it was all gone.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Have the Muzzy on mine....a little over 240 hours on the clock and havnt repacked it yet...gets wet/muddy and still sounds the same.


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

where do you all guys buy the packing, I mean on the web, and how do you change it in an HMF Utility series 

I took the tip out but still dont have acces to the packing stuff


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I was just getting my packing direct from LRD for my LRD. The sell it as just the packing, just the core, or the packing w/ a new core already inserted.


----------



## blackbluebrute (Feb 16, 2010)

well guys I have a big gun full we were riding a popular trail that is 
patroled by DNR in centrel WI. and yes they had a "desimeter"
i guess thats what its called and thay stopped me and checked.
Well registerd at 100 dbs and 96 is tops for legal so he gave me a 
175 dollar and 50 CENT ticket I had less than 20 hours on the pipe .
He said maybe you need to repack it more. Anyway will this help 
I mean it only had 20hours and is there anything else I can do.
Big gun has something that you can put on the end but it doesnt
say much about it.Anybody of this thing or any other info would
be great thanks


----------



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

yiluss said:


> where do you all guys buy the packing, I mean on the web, and how do you change it in an HMF Utility series
> 
> I took the tip out but still dont have acces to the packing stuff


get the packing from hmf...its better!!!! id also recommend letting them handle the job.....for what they charge its way worth it (CHEAP!!!!!) but to answer your question you have to pull both ends off and kinda beat it out....then youll have to get all the mud/dirt out of the core which sometimes you have to drill out....wrap the core with the packing and put it back together (youll need some small wire to hold the packing on the core) ........its not a fun job!


----------



## huntin brute (Jun 9, 2010)

blackbluebrute said:


> well guys I have a big gun full we were riding a popular trail that is
> patroled by DNR in centrel WI. and yes they had a "desimeter"
> i guess thats what its called and thay stopped me and checked.
> Well registerd at 100 dbs and 96 is tops for legal so he gave me a
> ...


I thought the Big Gun was rated at 94-96 decibals?? If their machine was correct and it was 100 dbs,then it is getting up towards "HMF utility loud" haha. I just thought the big gun was quieter but I have only heard sound clips tho.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The quiet core should bring the decibles down, but once you get it, I'd go by there office and ask them to test it for you, and just tell them look Im trying to do the right thing I put in a quiet core can you test if for me to see if it passes now, and if it does maybe they will tear up the ticket.


----------



## blackbluebrute (Feb 16, 2010)

well I called big gun and thay said thay dont make a quiet core for the new ones
or at all anymore but they have somthing that slips in the back.Its about 2"
long and smaller dia. then the core and made with the metal ,holes in it,
it sounds quieter at idle but I cant tell when I give it gas.It was 24.95 plus
ship.


----------

